# PM-1236T lathe: Tailstock DRO bracket



## llamatrails (Feb 7, 2022)

This is my version of a tailstock DRO bracket for the PM-1236T lathe, using an iGaging scale.

I 3D printed the bracket in PLA, using an infill of 100%.  The top half of the iGaging scale slide bracket
is re-used to clamp the slide to the tailstock bracket with M4 screws. I enlarged and tapped the holes
into the PLA after the printing.  A 1/4-20 screw was used to secure the bracket to the tailstock quill,
also enlarged and tapped (one side) into the PLA after printing.

The sensor of the iGaging scale is attached to the tailstock with double sided tape.














The STL file is available at : https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:5236928 and below.


----------



## wachuko (Feb 7, 2022)

Printing it.


----------



## wachuko (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## axa88 (Feb 13, 2022)

Doesn't a bracket cause you to lose a bit of travel, but worse prevent you from retracting the quill all the way back to help push out jammed tooling?

I have the 12x36C and that would seem to be a problem in using such a bracket... Trying to figure out what to do about it as id like to add a scale to the tail stock


----------



## wachuko (Feb 13, 2022)

axa88 said:


> Doesn't a bracket cause you to lose a bit of travel, but worse prevent you from retracting the quill all the way back to help push out jammed tooling?
> 
> I have the 12x36C and that would seem to be a problem in using such a bracket... Trying to figure out what to do about it as id like to add a scale to the tail stock


It is thin enough that if you place it all the way to the end, it will still work...  My initial bracket was using some delrin material.  If I pull it in all the way it will push the bracket off... but if I am careful, the drill chuck or the live center will come out just as it is touching the bracket.


----------



## axa88 (Feb 13, 2022)

cool. now all i need is a 3d printer :/


----------



## Just for fun (Feb 13, 2022)

wachuko said:


> It is thin enough that if you place it all the way to the end, it will still work...  My initial bracket was using some delrin material.  If I pull it in all the way it will push the bracket off... but if I am careful, the drill chuck or the live center will come out just as it is touching the bracket.
> 
> View attachment 396205



Looks nice, is that on your Grizzly lathe or did you go ahead and get the PM lathe you had on order?

I also agree with axa88, I need a 3D printer.


----------



## llamatrails (Feb 13, 2022)

axa88 said:


> Doesn't a bracket cause you to lose a bit of travel, but worse prevent you from retracting the quill all the way back to help push out jammed tooling?
> 
> I have the 12x36C and that would seem to be a problem in using such a bracket... Trying to figure out what to do about it as id like to add a scale to the tail stock



On my PM-1236T the ejector hits the tooling tang at the 1" mark on the engraved scale, so the bracket doesn't interfere with it.


----------



## wachuko (Feb 13, 2022)

Just for fun said:


> Looks nice, is that on your Grizzly lathe or did you go ahead and get the PM lathe you had on order?
> 
> I also agree with axa88, I need a 3D printer.



Got the used Grizzly G0709... ended up cancelling the PM order...


----------



## Tired&Retired (Feb 16, 2022)

Seems to me some enterprising soul could just make and sell these to people who aren't much interested in buying their own 3D printer.


----------



## wachuko (Feb 16, 2022)

Tired&Retired said:


> Seems to me some enterprising soul could just make and sell these to people who aren't much interested in buying their own 3D printer.


Do you have the same PM1236 lathe?


----------



## Watchwatch (Feb 16, 2022)

Tired&Retired said:


> Seems to me some enterprising soul could just make and sell these to people who aren't much interested in buying their own 3D printer.




+1

I have the same lathe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tired&Retired (Feb 16, 2022)

wachuko said:


> Do you have the same PM1236 lathe?



No, I have the PM-1228 lathe. They both have the MT3 tailstock taper, so I would imagine they should be pretty darn close in the dimensions of that shaft.


----------



## Just for fun (Feb 17, 2022)

Tired&Retired said:


> Seems to me some enterprising soul could just make and sell these to people who aren't much interested in buying their own 3D printer.



Or you could just machine one out of aluminum.

Tim


----------



## wachuko (Feb 17, 2022)

Just for fun said:


> Or you could just machine one out of aluminum.
> 
> Tim


Or Delrin... that is what I ended up using since I needed it for a different lathe and was too lazy to try and design my own to print...

Photo of a piece of Delrin in the bottom... printed part from @llamatrails design/file.


----------



## axa88 (Feb 17, 2022)

Just for fun said:


> I also agree with axa88, I need a 3D printer.


Ive decided to take the plunge.  but just not now.  a new lathe and mill are too much to keep up with right now.
But as ive been stocking up and preparing tooling, i realize a 3D printer will be an asset in the shop.
They may even be worth the cost, but right now im one of those guys who spent into the 5 digits to make 3 digits worth of stuff :-/


----------



## Jason812 (Feb 17, 2022)

axa88 said:


> right now im one of those guys who spent into the 5 digits to make 3 digits worth of stuff :-/


Truth!!!


----------



## Ken226 (Feb 17, 2022)

Just for fun said:


> Or you could just machine one out of aluminum.
> 
> Tim



That's the route I went.   But, I used a long reach dial indicator in a magnetic base instead of going digital.


----------



## axa88 (Feb 17, 2022)

Ken226 said:


> That's the route I went.   But, I used a long reach dial indicator in a magnetic base instead of going digital.


Whats the reach? Judging by what little i know about long reach indicators, thats a pretty, yet sure an expensive solution...


----------



## Ken226 (Feb 17, 2022)

It's a cheap accusize 2" range dial indicator, .0005 increments.  About 50$ on Amazon.

Accusize Industrial Tools 0-2'' by 0.0005'' Dial Indicators, P900-S112 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0189PVYAM/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_i_01STBR0C9PZKHHNX35GH

Base is a Mighty Mag.

RSC Mighty Mag Magnetic Base https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00095V0NC/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_i_T40SVC0C5RN9XEEK4Y0H

So far, the accuracy has been at least as good as the digital one on on my mill quill.   It's graduations match up to my tailstock handwheel over the indicators entire range of travel. 

I can reposition the magnetic base to accommodate the quill at different extension points.


----------



## RJSakowski (Feb 17, 2022)

I did a very similar installation but mounted the scale on the back side as my quill lock is on top of the tailstock.
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/another-lathe-dro-install.34106/#post-288084
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/resources/solidworks-files-for-g0602-tailstock-dro-zip.2803/


----------



## axa88 (Feb 18, 2022)

Ken226 said:


> It's a cheap accusize 2" range dial indicator, .0005 increments.  About 50$ on Amazon.
> 
> Accusize Industrial Tools 0-2'' by 0.0005'' Dial Indicators, P900-S112 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0189PVYAM/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_i_01STBR0C9PZKHHNX35GH
> 
> ...


Ok. For some reason I was thinking it covered the travel of the entire quill... And that would be expensive.

Actually you can get an similar quality dial 2" travel indicator and mighty mag holder for way cheaper than that.

21$
https://cme-tools.myshopify.com/col...-indicators-black-or-white?variant=5701045443
8$








						Mighty Magnetic Bases | CME Tools
					

A UNIVERSAL MAGNETIC BASE THAT WILL HAVE TIME AND ACCURACY STRONG MAGNET WITH 45LB HOLDING POWER ZINC DIECAST HOUSING5 DIFFERENT LOCATIONS FOR MOUNTINGACCESSORIES 3 POSITION1/4” –20 FOR LUG MOUNTS1 TAPPED HOLE #10-32,1 REAMED HOLE 1/8”SIZE 4-1/2” X 1-1/4”PART NO. 907-532




					cme-tools.myshopify.com
				




I know many tool snobs won't like imports but I say it all the time, my harbor freight dial indicator has been as accurate and repeatable as my American made indicators.  Where they usually lack is in fit and finish like plunger spring tension or zero dial smoothness. Both which have no burden on a tail stock dro.


----------



## COMachinist (Feb 25, 2022)

BTU  I printed this in Matter Hackers NylonX and it came out great, Thank you for a post how to upgrade these machines. I used an old iGage DRO and cut it length for a nice clean install will get some pix as soon as the temp here get above the -12* F wind chill -29 real feel, so I can do some thing out in the shop.
CH


----------



## Tired&Retired (Feb 25, 2022)

FYI, the tailstock quill on the PM1228 is slightly smaller in diameter than the one on the PM1236T.  In case anyone wants to try this on their 1228.


----------



## Winegrower (Feb 25, 2022)

It looks like some of you have tailstocks with graduated dials...as does mine.   I really don't see a need for this kind of DRO with the precise measurement capability of these tailstocks.   Trying to remember not to spin the quill back hard to extract a tool would be too mentally taxing, maybe that's my problem.


----------



## llamatrails (Mar 2, 2022)

Winegrower said:


> It looks like some of you have tailstocks with graduated dials...as does mine.   I really don't see a need for this kind of DRO with the precise measurement capability of these tailstocks.   Trying to remember not to spin the quill back hard to extract a tool would be too mentally taxing, maybe that's my problem.


I have my TouchDRO tablet sitting on the top of the headstock, so I can see it while watching the chuck.  Having to watch the dials on the tailstock takes my attention away from that.

I also have the same problem with retracting the tailstock quill too quickly and the tool ejector popping the tool out.  Having the ejector hitting at one inch on the engraved scale doesn't help.  May cut off the tang on the drill chuck, as that one bites me the most.


----------

